# will it work to make potassium chloride



## ericrm (Oct 29, 2012)

it is possible to make potassium nitrate from a solution of sodium nitrate if the sodium nitrate is pass thru wood ash....
would it also work with chloride? can i pass ferrous chloride thru wood ash and endup with a complete transformation to potassium chloride at the end of the process.
im still looking to find a way to avoid paying for my waste ... i have called veolia in my region,the guy didnt tell me a price he just told me that was gonna cost a lot ... 

or a push in the right direction if it has already be talked about seriously


----------



## etack (Oct 29, 2012)

If the Cu is removed and your solution is around 7 ph than just dump it on the ground.

Keep it a little alkaline to make blue hydrangeas or a little acidic to make pink. Or if its a little acidic put it by you blueberries. If you plan to put it on plants use lime/limestone to neutralize too much Na can kill your plants.

For the most part its the Cu that is the pollutant.

Eric


----------



## ericrm (Oct 29, 2012)

call me a romantic but i doesnt want to dump my waste on the ground anymore


----------



## Geo (Oct 30, 2012)

Eric, after you remove the copper with iron, there should be no heavy metals in the solution. it should now be considered for the most part just rusty salt water.its no more dangerous than some of the household chemicals used to wash the bathtub or driveway. states north dump tons and tons of salt on the roads every year.the small amount you have isnt even a good drop in the bucket. if it bothers you anyway, do this. take all the waste that you are ready to get rid of and check the PH. add ferrous chloride until you dont see a color change. let everything settle. any sediments will be any metal lower than iron on the reactivity scale. the solution will be acidic. use limestone to neutralize the acid. limestone is cheap and found almost every where. its slow, but like i said, its cheap.when you cant see bubbles, check the PH again. it should be 6-8.you dont want it caustic.you now have salt water, well, rusty salt water. keep in mind that most deck wash and pool wash is hcl acid. it cant be too harmful if its intended use is to pour on the ground.


----------

